# Need National Duolion repaired



## blues51pan (Mar 8, 2006)

I need some frets replaced on my Duolion. Who is " da man" in Winnipeg, Saskatoon, or Regina to see about this. These citys are all within three driving hours of me as I dont like shipping old instruments. Any ideas? cheers/pan


----------

